# Oh no... mink attack



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

A mink got into the chicken pen last night and killed our best duck hen and one of our favorite chickens =( It also grabbed hold of one of the other ducks by the head and it has a piece of cartilage (or something, I'm just guessing) sticking out of one of the holes a tooth made. It moves whenever he quacks 
Does anyone know what I might be able to do? We won't take him to the vet because of the expenses, I do want to do something for him!


----------



## Momma2many (Aug 3, 2012)

Oh no I am so sorry. I wouldnt know how to "fix" it, but make sure it is clean and stays clean. I would be afraid of infection setting in. In the end it might be the best for him to be put down.  Again I am sorry.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

At best, you can try to keep the area clean and apply an antibiotic spray, if at all he starts to go down hill I would put him down.

As far as the mink... do you have an area to set traps safely?


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

I think we have a live trap and might try to use that. Minks are smart though I don't know if it would work.


----------

